# Cornwallis "Learn To Serve"



## ulistic (6 Jun 2010)

Hi Everyone

Does anyone have a photo of the Cornwallis "Learn To Serve" sign?

Stuart Crawford
Ulistic Inc.
http://www.ulistic.com


----------



## Trinity (6 Jun 2010)

http://www.cornwallismuseum.ca/Graduates/Pages/1990s.html#0
http://www.cornwallismuseum.ca/Graduates/Pages/1990s.html#1


----------

